# I Have Crossed into The Dark Side



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

I have crossed into the dark side and got a mare. 
I've named her Luna

For anyone who's seen my posts, I've been through a few lease and trial horses the last few months. My latest, Bravo (a standardbred) wasn't going to work out and we sent him back. 

Just when I was talking to my friend and barn owner about just saving up money this fall/winter and seeing how my 2 year old turns out, she gets a message on a horse in need of a home. She couldn't take the mare since she was getting a weanling in, and had already taken in 2 other mares this summer who were 'free to good home.' So I stepped up to the plate. All we knew was her Sire's name, that she was registered, and one picture from when she was three. 

The mare came in last night about 230am. She is a 2004 model and her registered name is Cocoa Gun Starr Appaloosa
15.1/15.2 hands. Needs some muscles and a bit of weight. She came with dreadlocks in her mane from being out in pasture the last few years but they came out pretty easily. 

Here are a few pictures of this pretty lady.* I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT COLOR SHE IS. * I want to say liver chestnut; she's registered as a dun.










^^^ She was makin googly eyes at my BO's stallion. I don't blame her, he's a sexy dude. 






























The girlest thing I have ever bought was this halter































So anyway. Plan is to get her up and riding. She was lightly started a few years ago but really hasn't been worked with beyond vet care and feet. We'll send off her genetic testing for the 5 panel but she's old-school blood lines and I doubt she's got anything. 

She is looky but very sweet, and so far hasn't really done anything spooky/bad. Needs a lesson in personal space but she was a pet for awhile.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

she looks like either a dun or a grulla.

gorgeous!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Very pretty girl, enjoy!


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

A few more pictures. I wish she had dun markings then I'd know she was dun. it LOOKS like she has markings on her legs, but the LP gene could have really washed out anything else. I don't know her Dam's coloring (but trying to find out.) Sire is Brown varnish roan.


----------



## NorthernHorse (Jan 11, 2013)

Shes a very pretty girl that's for sure... are you going to get her color tested?


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

I want to make some kind of comment about your title being about the "dark" side, and your mare being named "Luna" (Like moon).... Something about her being your light in the darkness, but I couldn't think of somethign that sounded proverb-y enough!

She's goreous! She looks like she's a sweeheart


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

NorthernHorse said:


> Shes a very pretty girl that's for sure... are you going to get her color tested?



Yes I probably will eventually. I'm trying to find out the Dam's color first, that should narrow down what to test for. 


Shoebox: The DARK SIDE OF THE MOON - popped into my head lol


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

While I'm not really a fan of mares... I sure can appreciate how pretty she is! Congrats <3


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

The "dark" side...lol. Ana would take offense to that 

She is cute by the way.


----------



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

I would've said grulla as a first response, but unless it's fairly thin, I don't see a dorsal stripe. 

She's cute!


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

So I heard from the last owner that her dam was "Brown Bay" which made my eyebrow twitch a little but I didn't say anything about it. She's older.

So since Daddy is Brown or Bay (or black) it was really hard to tell with his picture and his varnishing. And Mommma is probably Brown.. I'm going to say she's brown and the roaning ticking through her coat has lightened it considerably. She's a pretty brown 

This is Daddy










Picture isn't very helpful when its so TINY. 

and pretty Luna


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Been doing a little ground work with Luna yesterday and today. She is very very sweet. If she isn't sure about something she looks to the human for reassurance. She's not that good on personal space but we're working on it.

Tacked her up today, and even did a pony-ride since she didn't seem bothered by anything we did. Can't wait till the farrier comes to fix up her feet next week.



















^ Her attention was on the field past the wall-o-weeds, and the mares there.










Strike a pose.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Luna is a busy, busy horse. She rarely ever stands still. She got thrown out with two younger mares so she could have some friends and be out with a run in instead of having to be stalled.





















Her two new friends. 

Bailey (Impetuous Bailey AphC 4 years old) on left, and Katniss (AphC Girl on Fire 2012) on right












This is what Kat thought of them chasing her. 




















Bailey flying in the background


















Bailey is very very protective of Katniss and so far has not let Luna in. Luna acts more like a dog looking for humans and seems not to care if they're her friends or not.










My favorite shot


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Luna has been here about 15 days. We haven't done much the last week and a half. First there was heat, then there were hives that turned into rain rot that's clearing up finally. She's getting darker as she comes into her fall coat! Definitely a B.A.B.






















It's my week for horses with head injuries. She got a little cut above her eye so I cleaned it up and stuffed triple antibiotic ointment into it. Then grabbed the only fly mask I had (Stryder ATE the rest of them. :/ ) She was not impressed with having to wear a fly mask.























She says Take my picture!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

She's gorgeous!!


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Congrats! Love the photos, very pretty.


----------



## PSNapier (Oct 23, 2012)

Due to her lovely hue and what looks like spotted skin on her muzzle, I'd be wondering if she were a champagne black? That or what you said, liver chestnut. Gorgeous colour at anyrate, congrats!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

PSNapier, the mottled skin on her muzzle is a result of her being an appaloosa.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Yup, she's an appy! 

I think the LP gene (and or just the sun) faded out her coat this summer to that cool color. She's looking more and more brown as her fall coat comes in.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

She is beautiful!


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Thought I'd update with some pictures of my accident prone girlie. She's getting so dark and fluffy, and I'm really happy with the weight she's put on. Though she's starting to get a bit fat. *Cough* 






















I dug out my Halloween candy corn halter for her. She wasn't very interested in modeling it so much as she was interested in her hay.


----------



## Eralune (Oct 26, 2014)

I just couldn't help but comment about the "dark side".

My first horse is a mare - a temperamental, sassy mare - but I love her to death. I just wish she'd chill out sometimes haha.


----------



## liv913 (Dec 17, 2014)

Grulla?


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

She's brown. Brown brown as can be. Well the LP Gene does some funky stuff to her, but yeah, brown. A brownie


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^She looks so cute and festive <3 Thanks for the update! 8D


----------

